# Serpentia snake hook



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

On my search for a snake hook I found what seems to be just what I need. However, can't find any in stock - does anyone know if these are no longer made?
If they've stopped making them, can anyone point me to a similar one please? Lightweight, 2 rubber handholds and collapsible? The handhold in the middle is important for me as I'll need to use both hands to use the hook.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

If they are out of stock on the manufactures website here then that would suggest a problem in the supply chain. It could be that there are 1000 sitting on ship awaiting unloading - just submit a question via their contact page


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Malc said:


> If they are out of stock on the manufactures website here then that would suggest a problem in the supply chain. It could be that there are 1000 sitting on ship awaiting unloading - just submit a question via their contact page


I have messaged them, but thought I'd ask here as well. Sometimes it's faster asking people than the companies, plus can point me to others


----------



## retic666 (Jan 18, 2021)

Very good hooks. They generally always got them in stock, so it must be supply problems as people have mentioned above.

Nice thing about them is that you can half the length of them as I mentioned to you in your previous post 👍


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

retic666 said:


> Very good hooks. They generally always got them in stock, so it must be supply problems as people have mentioned above.
> 
> Nice thing about them is that you can half the length of them as I mentioned to you in your previous post 👍


Thanks for confirming they're good hooks. 
I had a reply to say they're having supply issues with the construction items needed, but hope to have them next month. I'm going to hang on for one, not seen anymore like it.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Elly66 said:


> Thanks for confirming they're good hooks.
> I had a reply to say they're having supply issues with the construction items needed, but hope to have them next month. I'm going to hang on for one, not seen anymore like it.


There ya go... Covid has caused a lot of issues in supply chains right down to raw materials... I would go back to them and enquire if you placed an order today that it would be fulfilled from the stock due in. Last thing you want is to find out that existing back orders (bearing in mind they supply retail outlets) strip supply again. This way they should be able to confirm the stock arriving covers back orders and you'll not be disappointed.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Malc said:


> There ya go... Covid has caused a lot of issues in supply chains right down to raw materials... I would go back to them and enquire if you placed an order today that it would be fulfilled from the stock due in. Last thing you want is to find out that existing back orders (bearing in mind they supply retail outlets) strip supply again. This way they should be able to confirm the stock arriving covers back orders and you'll not be disappointed.


Sadly not just covid, brexit has hit supply chains and costs hard ( my eldest has a gaming shop and much comes from abroad). 
I will message them again and see if they'll take a pre order though.


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

Snake Hooks | Collapsible, Double, Mini, & Narrow | Midwest Tongs


Snake hooks are an essential tool for those who work with snakes ensuring safe distance between the user and the animal. View our full line of snake hooks here.




tongs.com





I like these ones


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

GT2540 said:


> Snake Hooks | Collapsible, Double, Mini, & Narrow | Midwest Tongs
> 
> 
> Snake hooks are an essential tool for those who work with snakes ensuring safe distance between the user and the animal. View our full line of snake hooks here.
> ...


It's not a UK website though, so P&P and risk of customs charges make it even more expensive. At £50 it's already £20 more. Also it doesn't state the weight, something that's important for me to know due to my disabilities. 

This is the one I'm after 🙂









Collapsible Snake Handling Hooks


Serpentia Snake Handling Hooks allow you to safely handle and guide snakes and reptiles.




www.serpentia.co.uk


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Just thought I'd let everyone know that Rod, from Serpentia has been fantastic. They're having supply issues of components for their snake hook and are unsure when this will be resolved. Because of my own disabilities, this particular hook seemed perfect for my needs and I couldn't find similar elsewhere. 

I'd emailed Rod and asked about pre ordering a hook and he'd said no need, he'd put one by and let me know it was available. However, I then got another email from Rod, he had some came across a "shop soiled" hook and offered it to me at a bargain price. The hook arrived yesterday and literally has just a couple of blemishes on it and you'd not notice them if you weren't really looking. 

I'd ordered a new pulse thermostat as well and delivery of both items was fast and free. The hook is solidly made, yet very lightweight and the size of the actual hook part is substantial. It comes in 3 parts, so can be used at different lengths and it has a case to be kept in. Great service and great product .


----------

